# Messing with the tank



## system-f (Aug 14, 2012)

Please forgive the novice questions. I have been reading about this for a long time, but reading isn't doing.

I have a newly setup and cycled 50 gallon freshwater tank with a 6" pleco (Marvin) 2 2" kissers and 9 small Zebras which will be moved in a month to their own home. 

I always wash my hands and arms first and make sure that there is nothing but drops of water on my hands arms. Is this okay? I see people at the LFS putting their hands in tanks like it isn't a big deal, though these are the quick turn around tanks. Their established tanks they never touch that I have seen. In case it is asked I probably put my hands in the tank once a day to remove the massive amount of poop Marvin creates.


I need to move some gravel around in my tank and get some better substrate down for the plants I plan on planting and am not sure if this will affect the fish assuming my water quality doesn't change much.

If needed:

as of this morning
Ammonia = 0ppm
Nitrite = 0ppm
Nitrate = 20ppm before 10% water change

The final plan is 120watts of light, java ferns and anubias. I realize I am doing this backwards but I had no idea I wanted a semi planted tank until after it was somewhat stocked and cycled.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Javas and anubias need to be tied to rocks or decorations until their roots start to cling. They are fine with gravel bottom tanks because they don't "root" into it. Their roots have to be above the substrate in the water column. That said, I've found gravel to be a pain to clean. Sand for me has been much nicer. All the junk stays on top and the filter picks it up better.

You water looks excellent. I'd say you're good to go.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's always good to wash your hands first. A lot depends on what you do when you aren't around the tank - if you work with chemicals, paints, soaps etc, you have to keep them out of the water. 
I wouldn't worry about a substrate. Marvin and the Kissers (sounds like a fifties do-*** band) may make it hard to root plants, and Anubias, java fern and Bolbitis may be the way of your future. If you attempt rooted plants, don't spend much til you see what your plant eating kissing gouramis do, and how aggressively Marvin tries to process his greens. 
If you do get rooted plants past the feeding frenzy, fish that produce wastes like that will give you a rich substrate fast.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

My thoughts are what NB stated. Unless I was just outside spraying poison to kill these devil spawn ants, I just stick my hands into the tank.

Moving Substrate. Gravel holds poo and rotting food, and rotting stuff, so depending on how clean you keep your gravel, when you disturb it (Like you want too), you chance getting a mini spike of something. (just something to be aware of.) I'd move the gravel, put down new sub, and then do a water change. If tank became really dirty, measure levels and see if a 2nd wc the next day is warranted.

Be sure to rinse the heck out of the new substrate. Or your tank may be cloudy for days to weeks. 

Plant eating fish. No such thing. I just own very rare species of common plants. These plants have crecent moon pieces missing out of the leafs.


----------



## system-f (Aug 14, 2012)

> fish that produce wastes like that will give you a rich substrate fast.


So I shouldn't be sucking up Marvin's poo on a daily basis once I get the new plants in? ( I actually built a siphon just for this purpose).

I just picked up 2 lights which will house 4 T-8 32watt bulbs and plan on hanging them after installing some new plants and substrate today. 

One thing that has me concerned is the fish tank hood. With the new lights hung I will need to remove my hold light and hood which will leave the top of my tank uncovered except where the lights are which will be most of the tank. Is this an acceptable configuration?


----------



## system-f (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a picture of the lights installed and the tank still murky from the sand. I always wanted an aquarium that copied a Texas lake and this looks just about right. Please forgive 2x4s under lights but I wanted some kind of safety between the lights and the tank.

This morning the tank was completely clear. There is no method to my aquascape, but for now this will work. (plants next to the rock furthest left are fake)

Marvin is, as usual, is unimpressed.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I too wash my arms and hands prior to putting them into a tank as I may have lotion, perfume etc. on them, and just dry them on a clean towel (preferably one without fabric softener). The less foreign substances that get put into a tank the better in my opinion.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just try to keep in my mind where my hands and/or arms have been or what has been on them. For instance, I may not rinse all the way up my arm most of the time in the warmer months, but since my skin gets pretty dry in the Winter forcing me to use lotion or itch to death, I'll rinse all the way up my arm on those days. Lotions and soaps can have a lot of perfume.

When all else fails, you'll never be wrong rinsing your hands and arms off, no soap unless you need, and then drying them off with a towel to wipe off anything you may have on you.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i just put my hands in!!! do you have wood for marvin?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I avoid washing my hands and arms #1 because I don't use lotion, cleaning products, etc. often or at all and #2 I've heard the anti-bacterial elements in hand soap are actually worse for your tank than most other things.


----------

